# What dog food do you feed you GSD?



## Akk578

I am curious to what dog food everyone feeds there GSD and why?
Why did you chose that dog food?
An what to you sets it apart from the other brands?


----------



## Lucy Dog

Orijen... It has some of the best ingredients you will find on the side of a bag of dog food and it's made by a respectable and trustworthy company.


----------



## Akk578

I have selected Diamond Naturals. I feed my GSD Diamond naturals Large breed puppy. It has good ingredance (sp?) compare to all the other brands I have found so far that are avalible to us.


----------



## Lucy Dog

You really listed about the 15 worst dog foods out there and orijen, so of course i chose orijen. There are tons of much better foods out there than the ones you listed. I bet the majority of the people here don't feed any of the foods you listed except maybe kirkland, blue buffalo, and orijen.

There's actually a recent thread we had just like this if you wanted to take a look.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/141051-ultimate-dog-food-poll.html


----------



## Akk578

I am sorry. I did my best..... I tried listing a variety so people could actually select there dog food on the list other than choosing other. I don't have anything against your choice of dog food I was just emailing you to let you know it is on the list for you to choose of you would like. =)


----------



## JKlatsky

The puppy gets Wellness Large Breed Puppy. He does well on it and I'm comfortable with the ingredient list. He's the second puppy I've raised on Wellness and I've been really pleased with their health and coat condition.

The other 4 adult dogs are on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. I prefer fish based kibbles for one of my dogs, it's grain free and of good quality. Also feeding four dogs can get expensive. Of the grain free choices in my area, TOTW is the most economical.


----------



## gsdraven

I think what LucyDog was trying to tell you is that most of the members on this site wouldn't feed the majority of foods on your list. Most of them are not quality foods - exception being Orijen, Blue Buffalo and if on a budget Kirkland.

Raven is currently on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon but is switching to TOTW Pacific Stream (which my foster is on) when this bag is done.


----------



## Akk578

Okay..... Since you are the second person to mention those brand dog foods I am now second guessing the dog food I am feeding. I thought it to be a good brand dog food. So now I am curious to if I am feeding my buddy junk food. Can I get some opinions on these ingredients in this brand of dog food. Rather it is good or bad or what you think of it......

*Diamons Naturals Large Breed Puppy Food*
*Ingredients*

Lamb, lamb meal, egg product, cracked pearled barley, millet, ground rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potato protein, oatmeal, potatoes, tomato pomace, flaxseed, natural flavor, ocean fish meal, salmon oil (source of DHA), potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Lucy Dog

gsdraven said:


> I think what LucyDog was trying to tell you is that most of the members on this site wouldn't feed the majority of foods on your list. Most of them are not quality foods - exception being Orijen, Blue Buffalo and if on a budget Kirkland


 exactly what i meant


----------



## Lucy Dog

Here's a good website to kind of give you an idea about good and bad foods. They rate each product by their ingredients and give a breakdown about it's positives and negatives. Definitely worth taking a look.

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## FG167

JUST switched from Holistics Selects to Nature's Variety Prairie, but I like to switch so probably will only stick with this for 3-4 months and then on to the next thing.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I feed Fromm


----------



## Dennq

Acana large breed puppy here.

And for my Border Collie and Sheltie, Orijen senior.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

I love Eukanuba because it makes those perfect firm little stools, no big stinky mess


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I feed Fromm Gold Adult Large Breed formula


----------



## Good_Karma

I'll feed Evo until Proctor and Gamble change the formula. Both my dogs do well on it, good poops. I like it because it's grain-free.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Good_Karma said:


> I'll feed Evo until Proctor and Gamble change the formula. Both my dogs do well on it, good poops. I like it because it's grain-free.


Proctor and Gamble doesn't have to actually change the formula for the quality to go down. For example, the chicken meal can come from china instead of the US and the label would never change, but that's a huge downgrade in terms of ingredient quality. Not saying that's going to happen, but just saying changes can go beyond the ingredient list.


----------



## ChristenHolden

I feed Diamond naturals Chicken and rice. Or Lamb and rice. Its not the best. But its not the worst eather. And my kids are doing well on it. Much better coat and  than when on kibbles and bits or the ocasinal Ol Roy. We are talking about swiching every one but Bella to TOTW and Bella to raw. Sometime next year.


----------



## Good_Karma

Lucy Dog said:


> Proctor and Gamble doesn't have to actually change the formula for the quality to go down. For example, the chicken meal can come from china instead of the US and the label would never change, but that's a huge downgrade in terms of ingredient quality. Not saying that's going to happen, but just saying changes can go beyond the ingredient list.


Yeah I know, isn't that depressing?


----------



## Lucy Dog

Good_Karma said:


> Yeah I know, isn't that depressing?


It's the reason i just switched from innova to orijen. I'm not sticking around to wait for P&G to screw something up at the cost of my dog.


----------



## Linzi

Arden Grange and also add Butcher's tripe.


----------



## mjbgsd

Cody is eating Simply Natural duck and potato because he's practically allergic to everything under the sun and all this food has is duck and potato.

Isa is eating Acana

Akbar eats RAW with Acana at night, Isa will be put on RAW once the Acana bag is gone.


----------



## bocron

I'm currently feeding EVO beef, but will be switching soon (in about 2 weeks). The label has already changed a bit, so I'm not holding out hope on the quality staying the same. I'll probably switch to Instinct since that is what my husband has been feeding his 3 GSDs and they are doing well on it. Will keep adding the Vertex supplement.


----------



## Chicagocanine

What is "Retriever"? I never heard of that.

I am currently feeding Nature's Variety Instinct Rabbit. Mostly because Bianca has allergies to poultry and my vet suggested it because she wanted Bianca to be on a "cool"/cold food (in the Chinese medicine definition of cool) because of her itchiness/inflammation.
I also sometimes feed raw, usually JJ Fuds duckling formula.

I have fed Orijen in the past but Bianca had allergy symptoms on the regular and the fish formulas so I switched. I was using it for my cats until recently one of them developed horrible allergy skin issues so they're now on a rabbit-based food also.





mjbgsd said:


> Cody is eating Simply Natural duck and potato because he's practically allergic to everything under the sun and all this food has is duck and potato.


Do you know who makes that food? I'm was interested since Bianca has food allergies, but I could not find it when I tried doing a web search for Simply Natural dog food.


----------



## AggieGSD

BBLP Blue Buf Lrg Pup


----------



## Noisy_Squirrell

I feed two different types of food to my dogs. My 7 1/2 yr old male eats Eagle Pack Holistic Sardine et al and he thrives on it. My 4 mos old puppy eats Wellness Large Breed puppy and she growing and doing really well on this food. Both are all natural ingredients without fillers. I am pleased with both foods and how my dogs coats and their overall health and well being from these foods.


----------



## vat

I chose Orijen but I feed Acana, it is made by the same company. It is a top of the line food with quality ingredients.


----------



## KZoppa

Chicagocanine said:


> What is "Retriever"? I never heard of that.
> 
> I am currently feeding Nature's Variety Instinct Rabbit. Mostly because Bianca has allergies to poultry and my vet suggested it because she wanted Bianca to be on a "cool"/cold food (in the Chinese medicine definition of cool) because of her itchiness/inflammation.
> I also sometimes feed raw, usually JJ Fuds duckling formula.
> 
> I have fed Orijen in the past but Bianca had allergy symptoms on the regular and the fish formulas so I switched. I was using it for my cats until recently one of them developed horrible allergy skin issues so they're now on a rabbit-based food also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who makes that food? I'm was interested since Bianca has food allergies, but I could not find it when I tried doing a web search for Simply Natural dog food.


 

i've actually seen retriever at Tractor Supply when i go get my dogs the 4Health.


----------



## LaRen616

Both of my dogs and my 3 cats are eating TOTW


----------



## Deuce

Pedigree Puppy and RAW


----------



## atravis

Akk578 said:


> Okay..... Since you are the second person to mention those brand dog foods I am now second guessing the dog food I am feeding. I thought it to be a good brand dog food. So now I am curious to if I am feeding my buddy junk food. Can I get some opinions on these ingredients in this brand of dog food. Rather it is good or bad or what you think of it......
> 
> *Diamons Naturals Large Breed Puppy Food*
> *Ingredients*
> 
> Lamb, lamb meal, egg product, cracked pearled barley, millet, ground rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potato protein, oatmeal, potatoes, tomato pomace, flaxseed, natural flavor, ocean fish meal, salmon oil (source of DHA), potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


Akk, Diamond *Naturals* is actually a pretty good line of food for the price. Its the regular Diamond food that is crap. 

Ingredient wise, its on par with many of the other "premium" line kibbles. Its the company that's not so great. Diamond has had its fare share of recalls, and a lot of people are turned off by that. However, again, that would be the regular "Diamond" line. I don't think Naturals has been affected yet. Keep in mind also that Diamond manufactures ToTW, Solid Gold, Chicken Soup, and the Kirkland brands.

Personally, I feed raw.


----------



## ltsgsd

I use Dr Gary's Best Breed working dog diet. No corn or wheat, dogs look amazing!!! Great energy, no gunk in ears etc.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I agree with Lucy dog.... you did list some *not *very good dog food. (I mean this nicely) I feed TOTW and raw in the evening.


----------



## LARHAGE

I bought Gavin Orjen in both the Regional Red and the Fish Formula, they were EXSPENSIVE at 70.00 and 65.00 a bag, and Gavin HATED them both, fortunately my little terriers would eat poop on a stick and ate them, Gavin wanted back his Taste of The Wild Variety, they have 4 formulas and I switch off a feeding with a different flavor mixed in with a different flavor of Merrick canned varieties, he LOVES this concoction and the dogs all are thriving on it.

I pay 37.95 a bag for TOTW, so it's a huge savings.


----------



## Liesje

Other: California Natural Lamb and Rice. The pupper is currently switching from Fromm Gold.


----------



## kiya

I switched from Purina Proplan to Kirkland a few months ago. I feel it was a definate step up. Unfortunately hubby is not happy with the "end" results, they have horrible gas. I told him if I have to switch again it will be an up grade to a better food, he's not arguing.


----------



## chicagojosh

Totw!!!


----------



## chicagojosh

akk578, check out this poll i started a while back...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/141051-ultimate-dog-food-poll.html


----------



## mroutdoorsman

Other: Taste of the Wild High Prairie

Going to go to RAW as soon as I am able though


----------



## DCluver33

I feed my dogs Buffalo Blue. I hope to switch them to Buffalo Blue Wilderness next month or when the bags run out.


----------



## Marytess

mine eats *Flatazor Elite Puppy*

*COMPLETE FOOD FOR PUPPIES AND LACTATING BITCHES.*

*Reserved for breeders.*


ELITE PUPPY is made from choice ingredients selected for their high digestibility and exceptionally appetizing taste. 
ELITE PUPPY is rich in tasty and highly nutritional chicken meat. ELITE PUPPY contains fructo-oligosaccharides, bio-regulating sugars that act on the intestinal flora. 
ELITE PUPPY contains organolysats (cold sea fish extracts, a balanced concentration of amino acids, Omega-3 and Omega-6 essential fatty acids, trace elements and vitamins E and B) to improve digestion and give a shinier coat and improved muscle tone. ELITE PUPPY brings in a dimension of food safety, which guarantees the vitality of the litter and helps the mother to recover properly. 
*Ingredients : *

Chicken, duck and turkey dehydrated meats. Pre-cooked starch. Shelled oats. Animal fat. Corn gluten. Apple fibres. Dehydrated fish. Dehydrated meats. Duck fat. Corn flakes. Animal protein hydrolysates. Linseed. Beet pulp. Egg powder. Rice. Fish autolysates (Organolysats 0,6%). Brewer's yeast. Fructo-oligosaccharides. Clay. Plant extracts. Vegetable carbon. Preservatives. Vitamins and trace elements. 


don't know if you guys over there in the US ever heard of it.


----------



## rebelsgirl

TOTW Pacific Stream Formula for both my GSD's.


----------



## Deuce

At the moment I feed Kibbles and Bits but as soon as it's gone he's going to something else as his coat is terrible now that he's on it.


----------



## robinhuerta

Primarily EVO Red Meat, some K9 Kravings & sometimes Kirkland mixed (for older retired pets).


----------



## XTOL

Abby has been getting the 4 Health brand food from TSC.
Its quite reasonably priced and so far Abby has been doing great
on it...


----------



## Lukie

We've had Luke on a brand specific for Shepards, then Performatrim, then on Science diet when he started to have digestion issues, unfortunately the Science diet was about 110.00 per bag, but he started scratching like crazy so seemed like he had an alergy to something in it. 

We've had him on the Costco, Salmon Natures choice for the last year, but his coat is dull and he's started to develop crusty sores on his abdomen.... digestion is good but needless to say we think we might have to be looking at another dog food... any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## gsdheeler

Fromm + Vegs + chic necks
I've also been dehydrating Salmon skins for snacks.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin

Good dog foods I've used: Orijen, Performatrin Ultra, and currently Merricks Bison. I'll be moving next weekend, so I may need to switch their food again.


----------



## vickip9

I feed a mixture of Merrick kibble, Nature's Variety Instinct canned, and also throw in Evangers Hunk of Beef here and there as well.


----------



## Ltleo

I feed a raw diet of Vital Essentials patties and K9 Natural. Try to mix up proteins twice a day. I rotate vital Essentials (Beef, rabbit, turkey, duck) with K9 Natural either venison, lamb, or chicken.


----------



## ofl52

Lukie said:


> We've had Luke on a brand specific for Shepards, then Performatrim, then on Science diet when he started to have digestion issues, unfortunately the Science diet was about 110.00 per bag, but he started scratching like crazy so seemed like he had an alergy to something in it.
> 
> We've had him on the Costco, Salmon Natures choice for the last year, but his coat is dull and he's started to develop crusty sores on his abdomen.... digestion is good but needless to say we think we might have to be looking at another dog food... any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


We had a bad infestation of fleas this summer and it caused massive hair loss in my WGSD along with small wounds(hot spots)-We got the fleas under control but he had massive hair loss-I had to vacuum 2-3 times a day it was so bad-I started looking for supplement and what I found and started him on was a product called "PetImmune" made by Palladius pet health and nutrition (buy online at their website) and within 3 weeks I could see a difference in his coat-The hair was growing back, wounds healed, he stopped scratching, his coat even looked shinny for a white coat and the best part he doesn't shed like he did before-that has been decreased by at least 85%. It is costly-about $21.00/month for his weight, however, he is worth every penny.

I have had to change foods several different times for different reason to find one that best suited him. He is now eating a dry food I get from the feed store called Victor super premium with glucosamine and chondroitinhttp. Its is 100% free of corn, wheat soy and gluten. It list beef, pork and chicken first on the list at 26% protein. 
He was on Diamond brand puppy food but he didn't eat it well, I then tried TOTW and he didn't do well on that either-I tried a couple of other top feed store foods and didn't do well with them for one reason or another and I tried this Victor food and he does well on it-he seems to like it a bit better than the other and it doesn't cause digestive issues like the other did. I do mix in raw beef, fish and chicken a couple of times a week-along with fresh free range eggs. I have to limit his intake so he doesn't gain too much weight too fast.

Victor Super Premium Dog Food


----------



## Maxil

I feed Vicky a dry food called "Pro Pac" but everyone recommends me to use "Royal canin" but its too expensive over here


----------



## ofl52

It won't let me edit so here is the petimmune supplement link if anyone is interested.

https://www.petimmuneonline.com/

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/victor-grain-free/


----------



## Loneforce

Both Jonas and little penny get.... Merrick Grain-Free Real Texas Beef & Sweet Potato Recipe Dry Dog .


----------



## AJmom

My 7 month old GSD was on Victor all life stages and puppy until a couple month ago.He kept getting diarrhea and loose stools all the time and no reason for it. We changed him to 4 Health lamb and rice and no more digestive issues at all. He is also gaining weight instead of looking like a starving dog. I plan on trying grain free at a later time again.


----------



## Subdolus

We feed both of our dogs a combination of 'frankenprey' (parted out bony raw meat, organs, etc...) and whole raw prey (rats, mice, chicks, guinea pigs, rabbit and, during deer hunting season, we pay hunters we know to bring back rib cages, hide on legs, and organs they'd otherwise leave in the woods).


----------



## Ace GSD

Subdolus said:


> We feed both of our dogs a combination of 'frankenprey' (parted out bony raw meat, organs, etc...) and whole raw prey (rats, mice, chicks, guinea pigs, rabbit and, during deer hunting season, we pay hunters we know to bring back rib cages, hide on legs, and organs they'd otherwise leave in the woods).


Wow so convinience


----------



## santorin

4Health. We change the flavors up, but we are currently feeding their salmon and potato food.


----------



## AngelaA6

I feed Kirkland's Nature's Domain. We started out on Nutro Natural Choice, didn't like it, switched to Canidae ALS, too much calcium, Taste of the Wild High Prairie Puppy and then finally Kirkland's Nature's Domain. It fits our budget and is made by Diamond who produces Taste of the Wild but wasn't $50 for a 32lb bag. Gunther seems to be doing well on it


----------



## GSLuna

Hello everyone . So I bought my first dog, German Shepard of course lol her name is Luna  . I was wondering if anyone can give me some pointers on how to house train her and what would be best to feed her so she grows up healthy and beautiful.


----------



## newlie

Newlie is currently on Earthborne Great Plains Feast which has bison and is grain and chicken free. I switched him from his previous food maybe a year or eighteen months ago because he did not seem to like it and also because it was another attempt on my part to figure out why he has so many problems with his ears. Newlie does love Earthborne, but I can't say it's made much difference to his ears. But I am going to give it a little more time as it was just recently it occurred to me that none of the treats I had been giving him were grain/chicken free. (Duh)


----------



## amburger16

I recently switched Bear to Fromm Prairie Gold LBP from Hills Healthy Advantage. He didn't really like the hills, and I decided I would like to feed him grain free and Fromm offered a good one.. all good percentages when it comes to calcium etc. He has a lot more energy, his coat has gotten noticeably nicer in just a week.. I just hope the grain free excessive pooping thing slows down..


----------



## Shade

I fed Fromm for years and was very happy with the results, switched to RAW three months ago and haven't looked back


----------



## amburger16

GSLuna said:


> Hello everyone . So I bought my first dog, German Shepard of course lol her name is Luna  . I was wondering if anyone can give me some pointers on how to house train her and what would be best to feed her so she grows up healthy and beautiful.


Get a crate if you don't have one.
Feed 2-3 times daily, at the same time everyday.
She will need to poop after eating, generally between 15-40 minutes after.
Take her out after eating, if she doesn't go put her in her crate for 10 minutes. 
Take her back out and repeat until she goes. 
Do not punish her if she has an accident, its your fault not hers.
If you punish her she may never go to the bathroom in front of you, inside or out. 
Only let her have food for 15 minutes each time you feed her, don't let her eat all day. 
Naturally puppies will not soil their den, her crate will be her den, so get a divider. She should only have room to stand, lay down, turn around. She will not soil where she sleeps. Puppies can generally hold their bladder an hour longer then they're age in months.. 2 months = 3 hours. But that doesn't mean she will hold it for that long, or she may be able to hold it longer. and if she is running around free, she will not wait 3 hours. Crate will teach her to hold her bladder.
Choice is yours for food, avoid grocery store brands, its all fillers. Try Acana, Fromm, Orijen, wellness.. And get large breed puppy. She needs it for healthy bone development


----------



## dylan_and_atlas

I was feeding my pup WELLNESS CORE, but he stopped eating it (someone suggested food allergy to the poultry) so then I briefly switched to Simply Nourish salmon (only thing store offered until my chewy order came in) and now I have him on Blue Buffalo lamb & oatmeal formula. He likes it, has solid poops (a lot, might I say) and is eating it!


----------



## WolfsOwner

Wolf gets Victor-Hi Pro Plus. She seems to like it... she's not food obsessed like my Lab was so it's odd to see food leftover in her bowl. However, she cannot resist All-Natural Peanut Butter. I swear when I open the jar she can smell it from rooms away!


----------



## Dev_DeCoste

Just started feeding my boy Merrick Chicken & Sweet Potato formula about a week ago. He LOVES it. Took a little while for his stomach to transition but all good now.


----------



## Mikki

Mainly Fromm but I also add taste of the wild and Pro Plan into the rotation so they aren't always eating the same thing.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger eats Fromm Gold LBP, and I'll also give him Fromm adult food when we get there.

Jasmine, our Rottie, eats Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice - its one of the only foods that we've found that keeps her from being incredibly itchy.

Gnat, our Boston Terrier, eats Science Diet Small Breed Advanced Fitness.

Both cats eat Blue Buffalo.


----------



## ThorsonVonThorson

Thor "my big male" get half Taste of The Wild and half Chicken Soup For The Dog Lover's Soul.

Bella "our female" gets Performatrin Ultra.

Both get fed in the morning and again in the late afternoon. I sometimes add organic canned pumpkin to their food. Other times I may add chicken and rice.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

I feed Taste of the Wild High Prarie, Bison. It is a grain free limited ingredient kibble. It is a 5 star on dogfoodadvisor.com and I have a male with food allergies. After many food trials it was one of the few kibbles he can tolerate. 

I also feed partial homecooked with fresh veggies.


----------



## BernardoDomis

I'm currently feeding my german shepherd Acana Grasslands. I've been bouncing between it and orijen but found the overall results better with Acana.

Cheers!


----------



## wyoung2153

We feed Canine Caviar mainly because it is the only food on the planet, other than raw, that I have found that doesn't have a single one of Titan allergens. Plus he loves it and he is doing so well on it!


----------



## SiegersMom

Taste of the Wild. Used Blue Wilderness for awhile it was fine but more expensive than TOTW and I do not think it is better...just more advertised. A local feed store stopped carrying it because too many people were complaining that their dog would not eat it anymore. Some changes may have been made to the product. Not sure. I was no longer using it so it did not effect us. My new pup came from a Victor/raw mix. I think victor was good food but I did not want to mess with two brands if the dogs both handled TOTW well so I have switched her over.


----------



## FearlessFreya

I feed my pup Acana (same company as Orijen I believe, but a little less "rich" in protein)- it's made in Canada (yeah), using local foods (yeah) and no fillers


----------



## 115pounds

My last GSD was fed Beneful and along with other cheap crap. He got a huge tumor under his chin and when I asked my vet if it could have come from his food he sadly answered, yes. I completely lost it and felt unbelievably guilty, even now I still feel his death was partially my fault, for being so stupid. I spent almost every hour of every day for the next year educating myself about dog food, being retired I had the time. I was really shocked about what I found. Plastic and sawdust along with other crap being put in some dog food, really set me off. Now I fed Orijen, mixed with some home cooked food.


----------



## Drewbacca

was feeding Pure Vita Grain-Free Bison Entree, but due to a "shortage", I've switched to Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear. They're around the same price for a 25lb bag from where I get it, and in all honesty, I feel much better about making the switch because of the good rep from Champion foods. Why? Because of a food allergy to chicken/fish, both of which have neither in them. Protein level could be a little higher though (27%), but her coat looks absolutely fantastic, almost like it's wet.


----------



## 26wolves

We have tried Tikka on Orijen and Acana, neither of which was very easy on her stomach. Recently switched her to Fromms and she seems to be doing much better and she's actually putting on weight.


----------



## Chasegsdlove

I feed my gsd blue cause it is the best food for dogs and will give them a long healthy life


----------



## amburger16

Chasegsdlove said:


> I feed my gsd blue cause it is the best food for dogs and will give them a long healthy life


I would do some research on the lawsuits going on with blue currently, they admitted to lying about their ingredients. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieben

I bet adding Royal Canin to the list would've helped? :blush:


----------



## shasha1020

*Best food!*

I was very confused about the best foods to give my 2 gsds! There is so much conflicting information given to you by the vets, stores, and internet. The information was extensive and overwhelming. I tried several different brands until I found dogfoodadvisor.com. It is well worth becoming a member. The man who started the website did so because of his personal tragedy with his own pet resulting from bad dog food. He takes no kickbacks or payments from any dog food company so that he can stay impartial with his information. Each product will have a page where the ingredients are listed and explained in depth. Every product is reviewed based on the purity of the ingredients and how they meet the bodily requirements for that particular age or size of a breed. He explains he has to update every day because companies can suddenly change ingredients, how they process or where they make certain parts of the food and can take a food from a 5 star to a 1 star or vice versa overnight. They post dog food recalls daily as well. I have my gsd babies on a rotation of Merrick Limited Ingredient Grain-Free Lamb, Merrick BackCountry Raw Infused Puppy Recipe, Wellness Grain-Free Puppy Formula, and Orijen Puppy Grain-Free Large Breed dry dog foods. Then I add half a can of wet food as a topper. I use Health Extension Lamb, Canine Caviar Venison, Merrick Grain-Free flavors, Wellness Core Grain-Free flavors and Under the Sun Grain-Free flavors of canned dog food. They love them all, but their fave seems to be the Orijen.


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl

I try to feed a variety but have been feeding Canidae pure elements/ grain free for about 6 months. I like Orijen and Acana too. I stayed away from Blue after my cats got sick on it.


----------



## MagicHorse

Our 2 dogs we've had for a while get a mixture of Taste of the Wild Bison mixed with Stella & Chewy's raw Lamb. We do this so they can have the benefits of raw, but it helps cut the cost down. Our new dog is use to all raw so we are keeping him on that. Our cat has allergies to chicken & apples so she gets raw food too that we order from a butcher that caters to people who feed their pets a raw diet.


----------

